# Labeled HD Canopy Viv video



## ChrisFL (May 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTrS4fwSrQ


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2011)

Chris, how many gallons is that vivarium again?


----------



## ChrisFL (May 19, 2011)

70, 36" x 24" x 18".


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

Nice but you forgot to label the reptile.


----------



## Shiva (May 19, 2011)

Great installation. Nice video.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, who's the green guy? LoL


----------



## W. Beetus (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful tank! Great display.


----------

